
Kaizen: 5 Pronciples to ensure the succes of the Japanese management model - ArdasGroup
http://ardas-it.com/kaizen-5-principles-to-ensure-the-success-of-the-japanese-management-model
======
julsimon
Continuous improvement would start by fixing the typo in the title :)

------
gjvc
I am always espousing good pronciples.

